# Phosphate Sources



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

Before I buy a Phosphate test kit....

I have really hard water, down in Florida. Is Phosphorous a metal that is typically common in hard water? Or should I just go ahead and buy the supplement?

Thanks


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

If your water is hard you'll more than likely have plenty of it available to your plants, and unless your going to use pressurized co2 there is no need to dose phosphate.


----------



## jimyycon (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome. and that saves me another $10


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

n/p need anything else hit me up.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I wouldn't dose it at all unless you want difficult plants. For the average lfs plats tap water has enough phosphate. Lighting and substrate alone are enough for most plants. The next best thing is co2. You can buy the kit if you want, but imo its not one of the essential things you need to measure. I know some people take water samples to their lfs to have tests done so if you want to know where your levels are you could bring a sample to your lfs and see if they can do one for you.


----------

